# Brake line/ fuel line supplier



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guys. Who do you recommend for brake and fuel lines for my 69?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

A flaring tool, tube bender, fittings and tubing.
Ames also carries various lines in stainless and regular steel.
I ordered SS tranny lines for my goat but for fuel and brake I just make up my own.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, not that I've had to make any for the GTO, but I buy the coated bulk brake line from NAPA and bend up my own. Of course if you want it to look absolutely original, you'll have to find a place that makes then. I've never had any one look under my car.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have used the regular tin plated steel prebent lines from Fine Lines and from Inline Tube for over 20 years. Each time no problems, no vendor preference between the two, just whoever I can get through friends who have a whls acct set up. Personally have no use for stainless prebent lines, the flared fittings are harder to seat with stainless, and on own keepers and on other 60'a and 70's vehicles I've replaced lines on, the cars will never see a salt bath, nasty roads. Most never make it out in the rain.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used InLine Tube stainless on my car. It fit perfectly, and seals.

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> I used InLine Tube stainless on my car. It fit perfectly, and seals.
> 
> Bear


It stays purty too.
The first bit hackery I discovered on my car after I bought it was the tranny line had been cut and spliced with a piece of hose and a couple of hose clamps.
Bozo no no!
Apparently Mr. Goodpliers didn't have a crowsfoot line wrench and really rounded off the fitting, I had to snip it at the fitting, remove the insert with a 6 point deep on a wobbly and put it in my vise to get it out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, you never know the situations behind some of these apparent hack jobs. Perhaps whoever did that had gotten stranded away from home and had to make do, then "life got in the way" and they just never had a chance to get back to it.

On the way home from the 2013 Power Tour, my left rear brake caliper ripped loose from the mounting bracket, destroying the bracket and brake backing plate in the process. What I had to do to limp the car home over the next two days was to just disconnect the brake line and cap it off after removing the caliper, bracket, and backing plate. There was no such thing as buying replacement Wilwood parts in PoDunk Alabama...

Bear


----------

